

Creationism conference at large U.S. research university stirs unease - HarryHirsch
http://news.sciencemag.org/education/2014/10/creationism-conference-large-u-s-research-university-stirs-unease

======
bediger4000
Yeah! I mean, how many papers can you get out of "God Did It"? This kind of
thing could kill biology departments.

